# Mijas Maps for Walking or Cycling



## CroptopMartin (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi
As I am sure everyone is aware, in the UK there are good quality maps.

In September/October 2011, I will be at Myramar Apartment close to "El Chaparral, 29650, Mijas, Spain". I was here last year and found it difficult to get around as the only route appeared to be on the main "A7 Ctra Nacional 340".

This year I would like to be able if possible to cycle from El Chaparral to either friends at "Sitio de Calahonda" to the west or to shopping centre at "Parque Miramar".

It would be great if I could do this avoiding this A7 dual carriageway, hopping from one urbanisation to the next, but really need a decent map to plot where to turn etc.

Do such maps exist for this area?
If so, does anyone have a map title so I can buy it thru the internet before I leave the UK? No point bring my cycle all the way from England on our vehicle if I cannot use it to get around safely.

Also what laws relate to cycling in Mijas? 
Clothing? 
Lights? 
Where one can/cannot cycle?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks
CroptopMartin


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I cant help with the rules or regulations of cycling, although common sense is probably key. Have you looked at google maps??? Cos altho I know the area, I only know the main roads. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Try the Instituto de Cartografia de Andalucia:
Consejería de Obras Públicas y Vivienda / Instituto de Estadística y Cartografía de Andalucía

Or the local tourist office, or activity holiday companies?
Las mejores rutas en bici por Málaga


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi, It's possible to cycle from La Cala, to Fuengirola/ Mijas, going past the racetrack, and then on to Malaga via the back rds., again, as Jo says, have a look at Google maps.
And for walking maps there are several walking groups on the coast, look at the U3A Marbela site, and the Senderistas have maps on their site, I think. 
And this a good site with directions, http://marbellatrails.com/trails/marbella_refugio.html
Most of these groups start walking again in Oct.
http://www.senderistas.eu/
http://www.u3a.es/track
Regards Rob


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Yep, you can go from El Chapparal, up to the hipodromo racecourse and down to the miramar shopping centre and thus avoid the N340... If you google it and ask directions it gives you the route.


----------



## CroptopMartin (Oct 1, 2010)

jojo said:


> I cant help with the rules or regulations of cycling, although common sense is probably key. Have you looked at google maps??? Cos altho I know the area, I only know the main roads.
> 
> Jo xxx


I have looked At Google maps, but I rather like to have a street map in my pocket/bag, rather than my phone clicking up roaming charges. 
Thanks


----------



## CroptopMartin (Oct 1, 2010)

lynn said:


> Yep, you can go from El Chapparal, up to the hipodromo racecourse and down to the miramar shopping centre and thus avoid the N340... If you google it and ask directions it gives you the route.


Is this route particularly hilly?

I ask cos not knowing the area and you say "lynn"]Yep, you can go from El Chapparal, up to the hipodromo racecourse and down to miramar shopping centre".


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

CroptopMartin said:


> Is this route particularly hilly?
> 
> I ask cos not knowing the area and you say "lynn"]Yep, you can go from El Chapparal, up to the hipodromo racecourse and down to miramar shopping centre".


YES!! Its all very hilly around here. But think of those thigh muscles lol!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

CroptopMartin said:


> Is this route particularly hilly?
> 
> I ask cos not knowing the area and you say "lynn"]Yep, you can go from El Chapparal, up to the hipodromo racecourse and down to miramar shopping centre".


Yes, it's fairly hilly! That's par for the course around here.... but there are a fair number of cyclists powering up the Mijas mountain every day as cycling is most definitely a popular leisure activity round here. So if you are a fit cyclist you'd probably be ok. I'd time it for the cooler hours first thing in the morning tho!


----------



## CroptopMartin (Oct 1, 2010)

I ain't as fit as road cyclists. 
10 miles in an hour and I'm knackered. 
Just like to find my way around without motor transport.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

CroptopMartin said:


> I ain't as fit as road cyclists.
> 10 miles in an hour and I'm knackered.
> Just like to find my way around without motor transport.



Nah, sorry, but I think I'd ditch the bike idea if I were you, its hilly and in the heat..... The bus and train services are good here and cheap!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## CroptopMartin (Oct 1, 2010)

Jo
Bus and train are cheap I wouldn't disagree, but I like exploring, buses have set routes. Hence wanting to cycle. For longer exploring I'll have my moto. (motorbike)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

CroptopMartin said:


> Jo
> Bus and train are cheap I wouldn't disagree, but I like exploring, buses have set routes. Hence wanting to cycle. For longer exploring I'll have my moto. (motorbike)



Go for it LOL!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

CroptopMartin said:


> Hi
> As I am sure everyone is aware, in the UK there are good quality maps.
> 
> In September/October 2011, I will be at Myramar Apartment close to "El Chaparral, 29650, Mijas, Spain". I was here last year and found it difficult to get around as the only route appeared to be on the main "A7 Ctra Nacional 340".
> ...


Here's some info from the town hall. The map isn't great, but it does say they are signposted... Look at the menu on the right
Ayuntamiento de Mijas

And according to this there's a foreigner's department and they have free guided walks!
_Guided Walks - Every Saturday from September to May - Free guided walks in the beautiful rural areas of the municipality organised by the Mijas Foreigner's Department. The walks leave Mijas town hall at 10am and last for between 2 and 4 hours. The rural guides, who speak English, have designed their own routes, which are designed for all the family, including dogs on leads. Just put your name down a few days in advance at the department in Mijas town hall or phone 952 48 59 00 Ext. 244, 242, 220._

And here's another link
Picos De Mijas

You'd better tell us if you get round to going on any walks/ rides


----------



## bigape (Dec 30, 2011)

hi I am new to the forum still living in the UK but looking to relocate for 6mths of the year to Nerja...I am a keen road cyclist (much to the wife's annoyance) and wonder if I could be put in touch with other cyclists who know the area so I might get some ideas on good routes (100/150km) to ride when next out there. Thanks


----------

